# Another brick store closes



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

Well, Hobby Town in Kalamazoo Mi is closing as of May 5th. Building owner decided to jack lease rent up to high for Hobby Town. Now it is back driving to Grand Rapids MI for a hobby store.hwell:


----------



## Midnight Goat (Dec 19, 2017)

My local hobby store recently closed down as well. Can certainly understand why but it sure stinks!


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I think the hobby is not as strong as it was in years past. Thus, small train stores have less profit to deal with any cost increase.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

No, it's mostly the on-line buying that is killing the brick stores.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jimben said:


> I think the hobby is not as strong as it was in years past. Thus, small train stores have less profit to deal with any cost increase.


In terms of sales and suppliers, the hobby is as strong as it's ever been. As Old Hobo said, brick and mortar stores often can't or don't compete with online sources. And a lot of small business owners don't have enough business training to manage it properly.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> No, it's mostly the on-line buying that is killing the brick stores.....


I would have thought these small stores would have an on-line site vs fully depending upon locals for business.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe they do, but they can't very well sell their product on-line for less than they're selling it in the brick store....they'd be cutting their own throat.....sooo.......hwell:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2019)

I buy everything online otherwise I would be driving a few thousand miles whenever I decided to make purchases. I believe there have probably been more hobby stores close down in the States than Canada had total stores. There are other reasons than the internet. A lot of offspring do not want to run hobby shops today. To boring and not glamorous enough plus being dependant on a fickle public to make a living. As technology boomed so did the choices for hobbies and leisure activities. The one thing that did not grow to keep pace with that was salaries and full time jobs.. The competition for dollars is rough. Sometimes tough choices have to be made. Online shopping for me is a must although I am from a generation that likes to see with my own eyes and hold with my own hands. Having gone to hobby shops as a kid and feeling my eyes grow large and my heart beat a little faster is probably why I wish to visit as many stores as possible today. I do prefer individually owned shops to any kind of chain store as well.

Gary.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

These are always sad announcements. I used to love visiting hobby shops in different locations while travelling and finding things I wanted. Each announcement is another reminder that the retail world is changing rapidly.

I'm happy to be able to report that one of local hobby shops here in Omaha is actually expanding, increasing their retail space (House of Trains). They're also preparing to start a club and have a large club layout on the premise. I have no way of knowing how it will all turn out, but it's great to see something positive happening with a brick & mortar. It's in it's third generation of family ownership.

We actually have two dedicated train stores in town, which is probably a bit unusual in the current retail climate.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Againtrains said:


> Well, Hobby Town in Kalamazoo Mi is closing as of May 5th. Building owner decided to jack lease rent up to high for Hobby Town. Now it is back driving to Grand Rapids MI for a hobby store.hwell:


I was never impress with Hobby Town. Last time I was in there I stayed less than ten minutes. If you don't mind the drive try I Love Toy Trzins. It just across the state line from New Buffalo.

http://ilttstore.com


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I know it is considered a tragedy that so many close, but there is another side to the coin. It is my fault in a way. 

On balance I think my life has improved in every way but one because two near me have closed. Now, I shop on the internet, and have developed a good relationship with three retailers (Pat's Trains for train parts, ModelExpo for modeling suppliers, American Excellence for diecast vehicles). I have more selection, better service, and don't have to drive twenty minutes or an hour. I do have to wait for stuff to be delivered (two days) but I still get it sooner than I would have from the old brick and mortar stores near me, because Pats and ModelExpo and American Excellence seem more connected to the suppliers and get new products in sooner. 

The single thing I have lost, is that I had good friends who ran those stores, and really liked to see them. Frankly, I went to those stores more for fellowship and to see people, than to shop. Maybe it says something about me that is not good, but I don't miss that, that much - I still seem to have enough friends. I really prefer to buy over the internet, at least from vendors I trust.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I've been to that store. Sad it's closing, but the HTUSA margins are pretty tight. HT would do well to create an online mega hobby store and use its locations as "nearest point" distributors and fulfillment centers. They probably think that would be too complex. LOL


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Volphin said:


> HT would do well to create an online mega hobby store and use its locations as "nearest point" distributors and fulfillment centers. They probably think that would be too complex.


It would be because that would be _way_ too many distribution centers. The outfit I draw a paycheck from has five distributors and fulfillment centers strategically placed across the US. Unless you're in the extreme southwest corner of Arizona or the northernmost part of Maine you'll get your order in two days via standard ground shipping.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It's not just hobby stores. I was in a mall some time ago and was struck by how many stores were missing. I agree that it's because of online shopping, which is ironic because when the malls were springing up years ago there were complaints that it was ruining the downtown mom and pop stores in the cities and towns.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Stumpy said:


> It would be because that would be _way_ too many distribution centers. The outfit I draw a paycheck from has five distributors and fulfillment centers strategically placed across the US. Unless you're in the extreme southwest corner of Arizona or the northernmost part of Maine you'll get your order in two days via standard ground shipping.


With the exception of large cities like Chicago, it makes perfect sense and could be easily automated. You just create zip code regions (MSAs) and add a boxing/shipping capability to each B&M. Depending upon stock and where the delivery needs to go, the order is processed at HQ, shipping order is sent to B&M, crossed checked with tracking number (verified via scanner) and then the franchiser gets a monthly check for sales. Boom. 

Go by any HTUSA at 11am. Nothing happening. Plenty of time to fulfill with no increase in labor... yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2019)

I remember when people said malls would kill off other businesses. People got used to them quickly. Easy shopping during inclement weather, especially in the winter. Where we live we have the Sparks St. pedestrian mall. Used to shop there quite a bit years ago. Now it is just a shadow of it's former self. All of the really good stores are gone, replaced with junk. Mail order used to be huge. Did business with L.L. Bean for over 40 years and still do. Their business and distribution models have been copied world wide. Then came the internet. Basically the same set up. Many physical locations have closed but are still thriving online because they don't have the added cost of retail space and a large staff. I frequent the major Outlet malls here and in the States. Their stores seem to be doing a booming business while having both a physical and internet presence. I believe that these two forms of shopping have just about balanced out.

Gary.


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

*Force out.*

Well Hobby Town was force out by the building owner raising lease rent way up. Yes train wise, they were small. More business in RC. But they would order parts you needed. Hopefully the shop will find another location.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Volphin said:


> With the exception of large cities like Chicago, it makes perfect sense and could be easily automated. You just create zip code regions (MSAs) and add a boxing/shipping capability to each B&M. Depending upon stock and where the delivery needs to go, the order is processed at HQ, shipping order is sent to B&M, crossed checked with tracking number (verified via scanner).


I know. Because that's exactly what we do with thousands of orders every day. My point was you don't need the 100+ distribution points (B&M's) that HT currently has. You can do it with five. 

Of course, if you still want to maintain the walk-in stores, that changes things.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Stumpy said:


> I know. Because that's exactly what we do with thousands of orders every day. My point was you don't need the 100+ distribution points (B&M's) that HT currently has. You can do it with five.
> 
> Of course, if you still want to maintain the walk-in stores, that changes things.


I see what you're saying. True, 5 would do. But my goal was the latter point you offered sir. Having both is a tremendous advantage. You minimize shipping lead times while providing walk in hobby experience to those in the direct area. Some folks may even walk in to experience the particular product desired firsthand. At that point, buy it now or through the online store... your choice. The franchise owner gets a piece of the pie either way. 

I personally know a franchise HT owner. He had 2 locations and had to close one that was underperforming. Even the one he kept would make me darn nervous knowing what the guy pays for rent.


----------

